# Just joined up online, Simple



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Just joined up ,completed form online ,paid through paypal, Simple.  Look forward to getting my pack ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Nice one, Nice Reg, Nice Car, Fanttastic wheels.


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Posted by: R_14N 
Nice one, Nice Reg, Nice Car, Fanttastic wheels

Thank you..

You're obviously a connoisseur of fine wheels  ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Forgot to say, your house looks OK.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi Westty
What colour are your callipers ? 
Dont ask ian what colour his are :-X :-X :-X     ;D


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Posted by: R_14N 
Forgot to say, your house looks OK.

Hi R-14N......Thats my weekend place ;D

Hello davidg...Only just put them on my sig ,but they're Brembos so Red Hot Red. 

What colour you painted yours Ian?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

> What colour you painted yours Ian?


 I will let Ian tell you !

oops :-X :-X

[smiley=baby.gif] blue :-X :-[


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> Posted by: R_14N
> Nice one, Nice Reg, Nice Car, Fanttastic wheels
> 
> Thank you..
> ...


WesTTy, the quote button is quite handy


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

> WesTTy, the quote button is quite handy


Protocol ,Why i'm an anarchist


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Anarchy is quoting underneath... 



> Protocol ,Why i'm an anarchist


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/westty/jonnyrotten.gifI'm being rotten now, Anarchist smiley?


----------

